# Phragmipedium Longueville



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 12, 2017)

Was first registered by the EYF, it is longifolium x Hanne Popow… I'm proud of the result!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 12, 2017)

Good reason to be proud ! Love the color combo


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2017)

That is quite different from my Longueville.


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2017)

Dot, don't you think a great part of the attraction of plants
is the diversity? I've been growing and collecting Columbine for years and resowing seeds from each year's
plants. All of the seed grown plants are different and equality beautiful. My original seeds came from my
mother in CA and she'd been resowing for years too. Plants are
spectacular!

Lovely flower J-P!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 13, 2017)

Love it Thanks for sharing


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 13, 2017)

That is great Jean-Pierre,very nice colour compared to the others I have seen.
Always nice to see the variations in the crosses. This is what makes them so collectible


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 13, 2017)

abax said:


> Dot, don't you think a great part of the attraction of plants
> is the diversity? I've been growing and collecting Columbine for years and resowing seeds from each year's
> plants. All of the seed grown plants are different and equality beautiful. My original seeds came from my
> mother in CA and she'd been resowing for years too. Plants are
> ...



Thanks! I’m agreeing with you about the diversity!


----------



## blondie (Aug 13, 2017)

It's a very nice bloom great colour to the flower.


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow, that is beautiful! Well done Jean-Pierre!


----------



## eteson (Aug 13, 2017)

nice color combo. I like it a lot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2017)

abax said:


> Dot, don't you think a great part of the attraction of plants
> is the diversity? I've been growing and collecting Columbine for years and resowing seeds from each year's
> plants. All of the seed grown plants are different and equality beautiful. My original seeds came from my
> mother in CA and she'd been resowing for years too. Plants are
> ...


Mine wasn't a negative statement. And yes, I am for diversity. In many ways.


----------



## abax (Aug 13, 2017)

I didn't think it was a negative statement at all. The
adaptation and diversity of plants always thrills me and
I tend to run on about it. Yep, I like human diversity as
well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2017)

Thumbs up!


----------

